# Community Participation > Bookmarks >  Mouse bookmark 02

## Mouse

Hey all  :Smile: 

I promised Diamond a mountain range, and I really did try.  I did!

It sort of started out ok, but then I got a bit bored with the colours and went a bit wild.

This is 'Rainbow Mountains'.  (its actually just a second sketch and a practice piece).  My excuse for the rainbow colours is the wild mountain flowers and the different rocks of the mountains  :Razz: 

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Diamond

Even with the crazy color (yikes!) it's a great piece of work.  I like it!

----------


## Mouse

You're too kind, Diamond  :Smile: 

I'll try to do a less psychedelic version tomorrow  :Wink:

----------


## Josiah VE

I can't say this one is my favorite, but as a bookmark it would be great.

----------


## Voolf

Nice one Mouse. Just need to paste a unicorn in the corner and i can use it  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mouse

> I can't say this one is my favorite, but as a bookmark it would be great.


Thanks Josiah  :Very Happy: 




> Nice one Mouse. Just need to paste a unicorn in the corner and i can use it


LOL!  Sorry Voolf.  I'm fresh out of unicorns.  Try next week  :Very Happy:

----------


## ThomasR

Very nice, very trippy but very nice  :Smile:

----------


## Mouse

Thanks Thomas  :Very Happy: 

I think the colours I've used here are a result of my having Asperger's Syndrome (a form of high functioning autism).  Apparently my brain might actually be wired a bit differently!  Whatever the truth about AS brain structure really is, these are the normal colours of my everyday dreams.

----------


## jshoer

Looks like a false-color planetary image. We don't see that often around here - fun!

(Some examples: Earth, Mars, Pluto)

----------


## Mouse

Thanks jshoer  :Smile: 

They look just like my thoughts and dreams  :Wink: 

I think there might be something wrong with my colour perception/interpretation at the genetic level, but as long as it doesn't offend, I'm happy  :Smile:

----------


## ThomasR

You got some pretty good thoughts and dreams then  :Smile:

----------


## Mouse

My mind is a very technicolour place to be.  I really ought to have been an adult in the 60's and 70's.  I'd have made millions back then!  LOL!

----------


## Bogie

Lovin the colors in this!

----------


## Mouse

You're too kind!  Thank you Bogie  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mouse

Here's a new night-time version of the same:

### Latest WIP ###


EDIT:  I like that name Thomas!  *Twilight Mountains* they are  :Very Happy:

----------


## ThomasR

Twilight mountains ? I like that !

----------


## Mouse

Thanks Thomas  :Very Happy:

----------


## Tonnichiwa

I like this one. I don't really see it as mountains or anything though. To me it looks like a close up of a nebula, with electricity going through it. Something you would be likely to see on an episode of Star Trek or in Star Wars.

----------


## Mouse

Thanks Tony  :Smile: 

A few years back when those things were still quite new, and I still had a TV, you would have caught me watching both quite avidly.  I even think I was strongly influenced by early episodes of Star Trek when I drew the Cephalopod battleship  :Razz:

----------


## Ilanthar

Another beautiful one, Mouse. Fantastic colors... I can picture easily this one in a book about Lovecraft's Dreamlands  :Wink: .

----------


## Mouse

Thank you, Ilanthar  :Very Happy: 

Not read him yet, but I will have to one day  :Wink:

----------

